# Minnie Will Soon be a Mama!



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Minnie didn't really like this little photo shoot, so pics aren't the best. She's only week 1/2 - 2 weeks pregnant so she's got a while to go, but she's already pudgy!

Minnie is agrente pied. And the grandparents (parents of both the dam and sire) are a choc pied and an argente pied. So hoping for chocolate pieds, and I'll probably get argente and agouti pied too.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

As of today her belly is very large and she weighs a whopping 65 grams! She loves her milk soaked bread  Can't wait for the litter! Btw this is her first litter so I'm really nervous to find out if she's a good mommy or not.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

good luck with her, keep her away from the mice you have with hairloss.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

> keep her away from the mice you have with hairloss


I will


----------

